# one hour roll!!!



## Marvin (Jun 12, 2007)

Check this out, that is a long roll!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4001527536154745366&hl=en-GB


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2007)

One hour of rolling is exhausting. I rolled for 17 minutes with another blue belt without a tap and had a hard time standing afterward. same with a competition match I had, went only 7 minutes, but it was 150%


----------



## jonnyofthemadstabbins (Jun 19, 2007)

No joke.  There has been a couple of time when I was lucky enough to have the mat to myself with a buddy.  We were pretty evenly matched and we rolled continuously (without a single tap out) for almost an hour.  It was exhausting... cause my buddy was going hard for most of that hour.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 19, 2007)

It takes so much training, skill, and endurence that it wuld be impossible for many


----------

